# Air Bags For Under The Tires For Leveling



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Has anyone seen those airbags for leveling your TT? You back over them and inflate them with a hand pump or compressor to level your TT from side to side? I was looking for the website for them if anybody knows what it was i would be greatfull.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

air bags for RV

discussion about the bags


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Got it. I think I will get a pair before Spring. And a Power tounge Jack. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Those sure look neat. They sure would take the effort out of leveling.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Very cool, but $80 each. I would have a hard time justifying the $160. Will keep an eye on them - if the price comes down it may be worth while.

J


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That is a neat concept. I wonder how high you can go with them? I also wonder how durable they are ? A lot of campsites I've been on were #2 crushed stone. I would think that would raise havock with the bags.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

They say 4.75 inches high. If they are made from the same type of stuff our rescue air bags are they should be tough. The warrenty sounds easy enough. If gravel was to hurt it I would consider putting a piece of canvas under it.

My biggest problem was getting that extra 1/2 inch and not kicking out the plywood. I know, build a ramp but i already carry 20 lynx blocks and a lot of 4x4 wood and i dont really want to carry any more. They say the bounce is gone with the stabilizers down. I did buy those tire locks that ratchet open and they work GREAT. As far as the price I have wasted a lot more then 160$ in other things but as long as they work then to me its worth it. I will probally pick some up before spring.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pretty cool looking product there!








They do look like they would be bouncy though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

neat idea on those air bag levelers

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doyug brings up a good point...I wonder how stable they will be. Will you feel like the trailer is bouncing?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doyug brings up a good point...I wonder how stable they will be. Will you feel like the trailer is bouncing?


Quote from the review cited by Ghosty: "Now some might think that being on air that the trailer will rock or move more than if it were on solid ground or blocks. We would have to say that is not true. We felt no difference between using the Level-Air's or using the Lynx blocks."

Other folks have reported a wallowing feeling, sort of like standing on a board on a waterbed. YMMV.

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've used the Airbags last summer with a 5'er. Definetly there is bounce before you put down the stabilizers. Then it mostly disappears. Get a 12V compressor to inflate them and make sure it can reach either side of the trailer (you may need to add a 12V outlet in an access door or something). It is great to exactly level a trailer. Just remember to level with the bags first, and deflate the bags last. Otherwise you might put some extra stress on the stabalizers!!!








Gravel didn't seem to hurt the bags and didn't even leave a mark except when I checked the brakes with wheels still on them.









Last summer the cheapest source was the shop on www.popupexplorer.com. They had a 2 pack at a discount.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Checked the Level Air site yesterday ready to buy, but and they are no longer for sale there. Says they are still honoring warranties, though.
david


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Checked the Level Air site yesterday ready to buy, but and they are no longer for sale there. Says they are still honoring warranties, though.
> david


The reason for this I believe was the fact that a lot of stabilizers were being damaged or broken when the bags were deflated either accidentally or on purpose without putting up the stabilizers first. Also too many were thinking that the stablizers would hold up the entire weight of the trailer. This info was from one of my local RV dealers who took them off their shelves.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

TrippHammer said:


> Checked the Level Air site yesterday ready to buy, but and they are no longer for sale there. Says they are still honoring warranties, though.
> david


The reason for this I believe was the fact that a lot of stabilizers were being damaged or broken when the bags were deflated either accidentally or on purpose without putting up the stabilizers first. Also too many were thinking that the stablizers would hold up the entire weight of the trailer. This info was from one of my local RV dealers who took them off their shelves.
Take Care,
Tripp
[/quote]
That makes sense...Sounds like like something I'd do!!








david


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I think I'll stick with my 2x6's that I keep handy just in case...


----------

